# Strange adapter on non-Al shafts -1980's?



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

The sight is a Accra sight one of the first micro adjustment sights from the 70's & the nock inserts look like from Micro Flight glass arrows.


----------



## coryland84 (Sep 23, 2021)

cerelestecerele said:


> I saw these unusual arrows in an eBay listing. They're either carbon or fiberglass but have an adapter for taper fit nocks. The riser with them is a Marksman hawk which was likely made in the late 1980s so the arrows might be from them as well.
> 
> Does anyone recognise them? The external adapter going to a taper fit nock seems counterproductive as it would add weight and stiffness to an otherwise light arrow as well as increase the chance of nock misalignment compared to an outnock or even an outsert+g nock adapter. Old magazines show insert nocks and outnocks existed long before the 1980s.
> View attachment 7502940
> ...


Bump


----------

